# [Xorg] Xorg 1.5 et clavier francais (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Après la mise à jour de Xorg, je n'arrive plus à avoir le clavier en français. Mon xorg.conf n'a pas changé.

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"
```

Le guide de mise à jour ne dit rien là-dessus. Que faut-il faire ?

----------

## titoucha

Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser ton claver et ta souris avec ton ancienne configuration il faut compiler xorg-server avec le flag -hal

----------

## ppg

Il me semble que maintenant les drivers pour le clavier et la souris passent par evdev.

Donc il faut émerger evdev (et xorg avec le USE hal).

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Il me semble que maintenant les drivers pour le clavier et la souris passent par evdev.
> 
> Donc il faut émerger evdev (et xorg avec le USE hal).

 

evdev est installe (avec INPUT_DEVICES="evdev") et Xorg compile avec le use flag hal.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser ton claver et ta souris avec ton ancienne configuration il faut compiler xorg-server avec le flag -hal

 

Je ne veux pas mon ancienne configuration.

----------

## Neuromancien

Suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Suis-je le seul a avoir ce probleme ?

 

Non, suffit de faire une recherche sur le forum, ce problème est traité à peu près toutes les semaines et ya un gros topic sur comment configurer X par HAL. Il est même 17 topics plus bas que le tien si tu prends la peine de défiler la page... Faudrait un peu faire un effort sur la recherche hein, depuis le temps qu'on te le dit...

Par contre t'es quasi le seul à ne pas avoir un titre conforme aux règles..

----------

## Neuromancien

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Suis-je le seul a avoir ce probleme ? 
> 
> Non, suffit de faire une recherche sur le forum, ce problème est traité à peu près toutes les semaines et ya un gros topic sur comment configurer X par HAL. Il est même 17 topics plus bas que le tien si tu prends la peine de défiler la page... Faudrait un peu faire un effort sur la recherche hein, depuis le temps qu'on te le dit...

 

En fait j'ai cherché sur Google, et j'ai fini par trouver la solution du fichier FDI. Mais pourquoi remplacer ce bon vieux xorg.conf par un infâme fichier XML ? C'est ce qu'on appelle le progrès chez X.org ?  :Confused: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Par contre t'es quasi le seul à ne pas avoir un titre conforme aux règles..

 

 :Mad:  Difficile si je ne trouve pas les caractères [] sur mon clavier.

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

FDI, me m'en souvient, j'ai eu aussi le coup du clavier qui change  :Very Happy:    mais j'ai réinstallé depuis et je n'ai pas revu ce problème   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
loop 10osvendor # pwd

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor

loop 10osvendor # cat 10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

loop 10osvendor # cat 10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Ces 2 fichiers devrais pouvoir t'aider un peu ... note que je suis en US d'après ce fichier, et que pourtant non, je suis en BE   :Shocked:     étrange

----------

## titoucha

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> En fait j'ai cherché sur Google, et j'ai fini par trouver la solution du fichier FDI. Mais pourquoi remplacer ce bon vieux xorg.conf par un infâme fichier XML ? C'est ce qu'on appelle le progrès chez X.org ? 
> 
> 

 

C'est pour ça que je t'ai donné l'option de compiler xorg sans hal et ainsi tu continue à utiliser xorg.conf.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Pour continuer à utiliser les pilotes kbd et mouse avec xorg comme avant, tout en ayant xorg compilé avec le use hal, il suffit de rajouter dans la section ServerFlags de son xorg.conf la ligne suivante :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    (...)

    Option        "AutoAddDevices"    "false"

EndSection
```

----------

